# Sending fleeces to the mill



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am getting ready to send my sheep fleeces to the mill and I have a couple of questions. Or maybe more.... I am completely new in fibers - as you will be able to tell from my questions.

1. My black ewe faded to brown on the ends of her fleece. The brown ends seem more stiff than the inside black. I am not sure how it will affect the end product. Is there an end product that will work better with this kind of fleece if I leave it? Would I be better of to just cut of off? I can't imagine how to do THAT....but in case.

2. What is a batt? that is one of my options in having the fleeces processed. When I hear batt, I think quilt batt - is it the same thing?

3. I am not a knitter - yet. Or a spinner - yet. But I want to have end products that I can use for either this winter and for gifts. For spinning I need rovings? If I wanted to felt - do I have the fleeces processed into batts or rovings or either/neither?

4. What else do I need to be asking/thinking/deciding?

I am just going to skirt the fleeces and send them off - letting the mill do everything else this year. I will keep part of one fleece to learn to card, etc. I don't want to buy tools without trying them out so hopefully, a fiber festival is in my near future! Next year, I really want to shear earlier so we don't have shearing and spring gardening at the same time!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

You have to wash your fleeces squeaky completely clean of any grease before the mill can card them. If the ends of your wool locks are still stiff after washing, they aren't clean enuf and the mill will likely have to rewash your wool and then charge you extra for that. Wash in water that is about 160 degrees, like the mills do. Let the wool soak a bit to soften up the tips.

Washing charges are based on the dirty weight of the wool, carding and blending are based on clean weight.

For learning to spin I would have some roving done. But you can spin from batts, too. For wet felting you could use both batts and roving, and you can needle felt with roving, too. 

When I send my fibers to the mill I attach a recipe card or note to each bag listing the contents and instructions on what to do with that batch. I put my name, addy and phone on the reverse side of the card. The card is inside, or tied to, the bag.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

IowaLez said:


> You have to wash your fleeces squeaky completely clean of any grease before the mill can card them.


We send our wool raw and stinky (skirted, but that's all) to our mill. They do everything, and we pay more for them to wash it. So it is possible to have the mill do it all. Didn't want the OP to be confused by the above statement.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I used to send raw wool to the mill too. I skirted it only and they did the rest. Rovings are what most people seem to like to spin from. Batts are okay and an be spun from too but not as common. I used to have what they all "clouds" made with mine. It wasn't quite a batt, much more fluffy than a batt, but I liked those a lot to spin from.

I won't worry too much about the bleached ends, they usually blend in and aren't noticed. I would hope if there are any issues with any of your fleeces they will contact you for advice onhow you want to deal with them.

Where are you sending your fleeces?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Skirt well, pull out as much gunk, sticks, etc. as you can, then send to the mill. When you get the black back you can make a decision as to whether the rusty ends make a difference. If they do, next year either jacket your sheep or snip off the ends after shearing.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am going to skirt it and let the mill do the washing. I am already behind around here and there's no end in sight. I am afraid that if I wait to do it myself, it will get ruined. 

I am probably sending it to Zellingers which isn't too far from me. I'd LOVE to just drive it up there and see what they have to see. Marchwind - if you have other suggestions -I am all ears! I really don't know what I am doing. I have emailed Zellinger's a couple of times already - they seem willing to deal with me. 

I refelt the brown ends and they really aren't as bad as I thought. Good idea, Maura. I believe I am buying jackets - it was just too nerve wracking feeding hay and watching it sink into their fleeces ! I am not sure I can watch it again. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Callieslamb said:


> I'd LOVE to just drive it up there and see what they have to see.


You should! It's worth seeing. Call first, and ask if they have time for a quick looky-lou once you get there. Great people.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

weever said:


> You should! It's worth seeing. Call first, and ask if they have time for a quick looky-lou once you get there. Great people.


I will!! Thanks.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, they are very good about explaining just how they blow out the fleece, wash it and then you can watch the gigantic antique carders in action.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I skirted two of them today. My black ewe wasn't so bad. I assume that it's the teeny particles of VM that are the hardest to get out. Some of the ends are clumpy - so I pulled them apart. They came easily. The ones that didn't - I tossed. 

My beautiful, crimpy ram fleece is half wasted though. It is so beautiful. The ends were totally filled with teeny trash particles. DARN! The inside was very clean. However, to cut the trash out - made the locks less than 3 inches due to all the 2nd, 3rd, 4th cuts. The mill said it has to be 3 inches - I wonder if that is to spin it or if it could still be used for felting?

Hopefully, I will get the other two finished tomorrow and they will be ready to put in the mail on Monday - unless I decide to drive them up. I am going to wash some of the ram's fleece and see how much comes up. If it doesn't, since he is white, I could also have his fleece dyed or something. I will post pictures when I get some clean. Then maybe you ladies can tell me if it's worth it to send it off. 

I'd love to watch them!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Take this for what it is worth ... I don't have sheep and have never dealt with a fiber mill (although I did tour AverageJo & SpringValley's fiber mill when they had it.)

I've never received a batt from a mill. I've always thought of them as quilt batts also. When I card batts on my drum carder, I either spin them as batts or pull them through a diz and make roving from them to spin from.

Even though you may have 'wasted' about half the ram fleece, at least you won't be paying someone else to 'waste it' for you. The better you skirt that fleece, the better your end result will be.

Now, for the short cuts, vm or tag filled remains. The britchen with the dung tags, I'd put in my garden rows for mulch & fertilizer. Wool breaks down very slowly. I'd save the short cuts for needle felting or embellishing in wet felting or making slub yarns.

If you're close enough to Zellingers to drive up and drop off your fleeces, PLEASE give them a call and see if they have a bit of time you can view the mill. You will learn a LOT and things will make a lot more sense next year.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am going to call them....I imagine this is their busy season though. I will ask WHEN is a good time to come since I am basically free to do as I please ( no job). I kept all the bits that I am not sending to the mill to use in the garden this year or for felting. I wish I had time to wash one fleece at least so see how that goes and how well it cleans up. I think we are going to have jackets next year. This fleece is so beautiful, I had to see it go to waste like this.

What is a slub yarn?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

slub yarn is a type of art yarn. While you're spinning from your roving (batt, cloud, sliver, et al) you randomy spin in some 2nd cuts.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> My beautiful, crimpy ram fleece is half wasted though. It is so beautiful. The ends were totally filled with teeny trash particles. DARN! The inside was very clean. However, to cut the trash out -


You don't have to trash a fleece if it's got VM in the ends. It just depends how much time you're willing to spend on it. We do not coat our sheep, and they were a MESS this year. We have learned how to feed now to minimize hay all over them :nanner:

But... until next year, I have to deal with fleece that's filled with VM. I use a flick carder (like a dog slicker brush) to comb out the locks, and it removes almost all of the VM. I don't mind the time I spend - I sit out on the porch with a leg from an old pair of jeans over my lap (that flick carder can do a number on your legs!), and it's very relaxing. And I have a workstation set up in the corner of the dining room - who cares if there's waste wool balls floating around the house all the time? 

Here's the progression from what I started with to what I ended up with...










I separate the individual locks:










then use the flick carder to get this:










I just keep piling them up in a basket as I go:










Here's a batt from the drum carder:










and here's an unrolled batt - I just tear pieces of lengthwise, and spin from that:









If you don't want to keep it yourself, maybe there is someone here that would pay for shipping, if they don't mind spending the time to prepare it. I know some people think that life is too short to spend time on VM-filled fleece, but I just can't bear to throw it away if it's truly nice fiber! :shrug:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

PK, I do that too. I bought daggers (viking combs) and will be working my fleece through that soon. What breed of sheep is that from? I have Black Welsh Mountain cross sheep.

The fleece needs to be 3" long in order for them to process it through their equipment, it's not too short for you to work by hand.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

There is a wool mill over near Hasting area, Susan Puffpaff I think it is. She will be at the Allegan Wool Festival in August. You can take your fleece to Zellinger's there too, they pick them up, process and send to you. It will save you some gas money.

Many people spin in the grease (unwashed fleece). Washing your fleece at home is a challenge, need to have the water the right temperature, no agitation, etc. Took me a three times through the wash water to get most of the lanolin out. 

I've had batts and roving both. I liked the batts versitility, good for a quilt, and the rovings are easier to work with. A lot depends on what you want your final yarn to look like.

Did you know about the festival in Allegan? Google Michigan Fiber Festival, should get you to the web site. Beware, if you go you will come home with a few bags of wonderful fleece, I guarantee it!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, I am saving some of the fleeces to do myself. Just so I get that experience and hands-on work. I really need it. I have not been to a fiber festival yet. it is always on a BAD weekend. But it's on my books this year. THere are several around and I hope to hit at least one! 

My sheep are Finns and don't have much lanolin. I will try to get pictures today. I picked out a lot of VM....and probably tossed more than I needed to - which is why I need the experience in doing it. I don't want to waste it but I don't want to send tothe mill what they can't process into a decent yarn either. 

Good to hear from you Betsy!!!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

PKBOO - great pictures. Do you think the mill can do as well?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a picture of my ram's fleece. Notice the tips where the VM is teeny and twisted up with dirt. Do you think they can get that clean?












It doesn't look as brown at the tips in the picture as it does in person. I thought if I cleaned it up I could tell better what they might be able to get out or not. Maybe they can do better than I can since I have absolutely no experience with this.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's another view. Maybe it will be better.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Callie my dear, you and I have got to get togeather and have a sit down, as Mullers Lane said we had a mill, and everyone that has fiber animals should work in a mill for a day to see what we go threw. First, coats will be wonderfull for your sheep, we do and we make our own. Second, Zellingers will do a good job for you. But be sure they know what you want done !!! Third, most mills want to wash the wool for you because they know how to do it. Fourth, If your fiber is very trashy the fiber seperator is what is used to take this out, most comes out at this machine but not all, the carder will get most of what is left. At the carder is where you make your batts or roving. Battts can be made any thickness you like, thick or thin, but you can also pull them apart and make whatever thickness you want. Roving can either be put in bumps (rolls) or in a bag by however many feet you want. I would like to say your fiber has alot of crimp to it and that makes it very nice to make yarn out of, it is to nice to felt that fiber. Crimp allows your fiber to be locked togeather to make a loftier yarn or softer. The courser your fiber is and the straighter it is the tighter you have to spin it to get it to hold togeather. And believe me we made some pretty nice pures out of sows ears, I do kinda miss the fiber mill, it was fun, profitable, and a heck of alot of work but rewarding. And as far asthis being the busy season for a mill, any season is the busy season for a mill. We ran several months behind, but we only had three people working in the mill. Have any question , please ask. > Marc


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

PKBoo, very nice job on your fiber, and no your fiber is not that bad as far as VM. I have seen alot worse fiber, I wish we still had the mill, I would invite you all out to see what we did or could do. We made a yarn only our mill made, it was a screw up we made that worked out wonderful in the end. We blended alpaca and merino and OHHHH how nice, it was our biggest seller, and we have taught a couple other mill how to make it, so we still get it done that way. Fiber is so rewarding as you can have the animal still on your farm in the pasture, and be wearing a sweater from that animal, so very cool. Most Men don`t get very wound up about fiber , but I can. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I would come to see it too, Marc! That's the bad part about sending it to the mill. I don't get to see it. I don't know what I want either! LOL!!! My fleeces didn't have as much VM as PKBOOs picture so that makes me feel a bit better about the fleeces. I thought I would lose 1/2 of it. I did cut out the neck and shoulders were the hay was really tangled in there. Nice to know they can get it out. I am happy to let them do whatever - but I would still like to do some of it here so I can get the idea of it all.

I can't decide if I should stick with the Finn sheep or go to a spinner's flock and have a larger variety of breeds of sheep. I love my Finns though - lots and lots of crimp. 

What do you suggest I have them do with it? Worsted yarn? I want some rovings or batts to try spinning again. I can't seem to get the hang of it.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Good to see you again too, Callie. Your wool looks pretty darn good to me. The best thing for you to do is go to the mill and talk with the gals there, they know the answers. Zellinger's is fun, but go to the one off on the side road, not the one downtown if it is still there. Good luck.

Merino and Alpaca, awesome. I had angora goats and have rovings of Merino and kid mohair. It is my "precious" roving and I'm really picky about what I make with it. Alpaca would put a lovely bloom on the finished product, kid mohair is great for getting that soft fuzzy look. Love it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie When (and if) my transfer ever comes through and if we are close to each other I will be happy to sit with you and help you with your spinning. As for Finn sheep. I've never spun and but I have heard great things about their fleeces.

And the photos you posted of your fleece (locks) I can hardly see any VM in there. It just looks like your usual raw fleece. In fact it looks pretty darn good, clean, and nice and crimpy.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, I went through it pretty well - and I did pick up a good piece for the pictures. The very ends where it is tangled and looks dirty- is actually embedded with tiny black flecks that kind of keep th fleece stuck together. I am excited to go to the mill and hope I can make it happen this week.

I love my sheep's crimp. It's mostly why I chose finns. And I will take you up on that spinning lesson!!! LOL!!! Where do you hope to be transferred to?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Callie - your fleece is great - the crimp is amazing! :clap: Once you wash it and flick card the tips, those little black flecks will come right out. The lanolin tends to hold them in - once the lanolin is gone, they fall out while you're spinning.

I'm really anxious to hear how you make out at the mill - I have never sent any of our fleeces because I thought they were too much of a mess. Marc, I'm really happy to hear that they are ok - I've got 2 out of 7 sheep washed, and 1/2 of 4 alpacas, so a mill is sounding better and better! :stars: I would have loved to see your operation - I'll bet you did an outstanding job! I've heard that some mills have a year backlog...

Callie - once you start spinning (and you WILL!) maybe we can trade some fleece? I'd love to try other breeds, but I just can't get myself to buy any since I've got so many at home. Then you can see if it's a type of fleece you'd like to add to your flock. (I LOVE my Shetland/BFL fleeces - it's a breed (cross) I'd definitely recommend you add!)


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I would love to have a shetland ewe. I saw some at one of the county fairs I attended and loved them. And BFL is also on my list and, and, and..... My DD is moving to PA this summer so her and her DH can finish their PhD's.....maybe I can come check out your flock in the future? I am so undecisive about what to do with my flock. I had hoped Finns would be easier to sell as lambs but I have better sales with my cross breeds.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL! This is the very reason we won't keep sheep. I wouldn't be able to stop collecting various breeds!! There are enough fiber flocks in my area so I support them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie I would be transferring to the Kalamazoo area I'm looking at a 30 mile radius around the airport there.

Take one of those locks of your fleece. Take one of the ones that you think are rather nasty. Make up a bowl of hot soapy water (shampoo, dawn whatever you have) put that lock of wool into that bowl of hot soapy water and let it sit about 15 min. Pick it up by the end and swish it a little bit then pull it out and rinse it in hot water. Dry it and see what you think. I bet the lock ends will open up and it will be gleaming white. I bet a lot of that gunk you are worried about will come out too.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am 45 min south of Kzoo. There are very few fiber flocks here that I know of. Maybe they just don't advertise. Maybe I don't look in the right places. I need to go and look at sheep and feel the difference in their fleeces before I jump into other breeds - yet. I have soft, fine fleeces - and am thinking I might need to add a bit of the medium wool also - but I like my small sheep. I am not sure when I will have time to learn how to work with fibers...but I can always dream. Of all my animals - my sheep have been the easiest to raise.

Mullerslanefarm- I think your way is probably the smart way. I jumped into sheep and then found out I could use their fibers.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie I know of a lot of fiber folk in the area, it seems very rich in that aspect. Check on Ravelry, that's how I've hooked up with a few. Will you send me a PM and we can talk abit off forum about this?

Are Finn small sheep? I always thought that were considered a larger breed. When I get over that was I can introduce you to several breed's fleeces. You might really like Shetland. They are small and their fleece is fine but not as fine as some. Icelandic is another breed you might really be interested in.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Finns are smaller, not quite as small as the Shetlands but still under 150 lbs - mine are maybe 125 lbs. They have litters of lambs - you typically don't keep one if she doesn't produce at least triplets - one of mine is from a litter of quints. They have med-fine, usually very crimpy fleeces. I really like them. They are easy keepers - all of mine had their lambs while I was gone and had no trouble whatsoever. Thankfully! All are from moms that raised at least quads without help. Hopefully, that trait will pass on to their offspring. 

Check about Tiller's International- near K-zoo. They have lots and lots of classes that I would love to take.

Thanks for the head's up on Ravelry! PM-ed you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I had a friend who lived near Wisconsin. She was developing an intensive breeding program for sheep and she used Finn in her crosses because of their ability to have multiple + multiple births. I think she was actually getting two breedings a year. Her husband trained Kuvasz and Boarder Collies. It was always amazing to watch the dogs work.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

calli i just got some corriedale lambs from serenity farms. her sheep are on the smaller side, maybe 130pounds or so and the fleece is a bit finer than the average corriedale.
http://serenity-farms.com/
carry is very nice to talk to. 
there is also the spinnersflock in chelsea. they are meeting every second saturday each month. lots of sheep breeder there too  
this is a very big group and on average 100 people at meetings.
unfortunately meetings are in the morning and i have milking and feeding chores at the farm.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Susanne..I will have to figure out where Chelsea is....LOL!!! I'd love to go to a group like that!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Callieslamb said:


> I am 45 min south of Kzoo. There are very few fiber flocks here that I know of. Maybe they just don't advertise. Maybe I don't look in the right places. I need to go and look at sheep and feel the difference in their fleeces before I jump into other breeds - yet. I have soft, fine fleeces - and am thinking I might need to add a bit of the medium wool also - but I like my small sheep. I am not sure when I will have time to learn how to work with fibers...but I can always dream. Of all my animals - my sheep have been the easiest to raise.
> 
> Mullerslanefarm- I think your way is probably the smart way. I jumped into sheep and then found out I could use their fibers.


Another place to find sheep people is www.misheep.org . There's a directory of sheep people with breed information...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have been there many, many times!!! No other Finns listed. I have contacted several people there about different breeds. Hopefully, my name will be on there soon!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Here are three listings that include Finns (along with other sheep). I know two of the three.

And here is a listing of Michigan people that sell fleeces, sorted by location.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks!! Yes, one is where I got my ram last year. Another I spoke with last year but she wouldn't let me come see the lambs before I bought one. There are some people I met at the county fairs last year too that I have contact with about fleeces and sheep. I don't lack for contacts - just knowledge. LOL!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Got it! Well, we could all stand to learn more, if truth be told.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd still love to see more sheep breeds and feel their fleeces see what yarn from it can look like, etc. I try to keep up with this forum BUT...I mostly just get lost with all the vocabulary. I'll learn it though.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

You need to go to the Michigan Fiber Festival in Allegan in August. Visit the sheep barn, and ask lots of questions of the vendors. 

My dh really, really enjoyed Amy Tyler's Diversity of Wool spinning class. If you ever get a chance to take the class, do it! He learned so much.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie don't let out dialogue confuse you. Please ask questions if we are talking about something and you don't understand, ASK!!!!! Please! I'm pretty sure you are not the only one who isn't understanding something, it will help other I'm sure.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I will...when I understand enough to ask. I bear a bit of responsibility myself too. Hehehehe..... when I get the garden in - I will devote some time to understanding yarn and spinning.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

callie go to the spinning loft in howell. beth has the most amazing collection of raw fleece. she has "THE WALL O'FLEECE"

there you can learn about lot os different breeds and beth is very helpful. 
one tip thou, leave your credit card at home 

another source to learn is the new book from deb robson 
"The Fleece an Fiber Source Book" i think it just came out. i had a class with deb about different breeds and it was great. of course no way you can touch but with pictures and prescription you can look for samples.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

susanne said:


> callie go to the spinning loft in howell. beth has the most amazing collection of raw fleece. she has "THE WALL O'FLEECE"
> 
> there you can learn about lot os different breeds and beth is very helpful.
> one tip thou, leave your credit card at home
> ...


Oh yes--Beth is the queen of breed-specific spinning. 

Good suggestion about the credit card. :goodjob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh you all are making me so antsy to get this move underway and behind me so I too can investigate these places.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

There's a day-long class at the MI Fiber Festival in August on breed specific fleeces.....Only there's 10 other classes I would like to take too. Making sandals, purses, hats, slippers....learning to spin, weave, knit....how is a girl supposed to choose?

I will try to get to the Howell store.....it's about 3 hrs away though.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

weever said:


> You need to go to the Michigan Fiber Festival in Allegan in August. Visit the sheep barn, and ask lots of questions of the vendors.


We went to the MD Sheep & Wool, and walked up and down the aisles in the sheep barn, touching touching touching. Many vendors have samples of wool on display, along with knitted samples so you could see and feel the differences. 

That was how we decided on BFL - I love the fineness and softness of alpaca and wanted to come close to that. We sheared our BFL ram for the first time this spring, and he is amazingly soft! (There's just not a lot of it!). But bred with the Shetland/BFL ewes should produce more. That's the fun of it - experimenting!

If you come to PA this summer, please stop in! Would love to meet and compare notes! Will pm you with details...


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry - double post


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Maura said:


> PK, I do that too. I bought daggers (viking combs) and will be working my fleece through that soon. What breed of sheep is that from? I have Black Welsh Mountain cross sheep.


How do you like the combs Maura? WIHH's posts about how much she loves them has me itching to try them :thumb: We saw them at the MD S&W, so they are on my list... but I just ordered a drum carder wooooohooooo :nanner: (so they'll have to wait) 

I've never seen Black Welsh Mountain sheep - do you have any pictures of yours? I just googled them - cool breed! I like the smaller primitive breeds... the fleece in my pic above is from a Shetland/BFL cross - great "mules"!

Sorry Callie :hijacked:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

:hijacked: Oh who cares about that? I have so much to learn that hijacking is probably a GOOD thing.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i got two black welsh mountain fleece this spring and blogged about it 
http://fiberystuff.blogspot.com/ 
loved how black it is. although not as soft as fine wool, the fleeces i got are still nice for maing sweaters


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the green mixed it!!! It looks great.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link to your blog susanne! I love seeing the "start-to-finish" pictures! Are you still considering dyeing tunis/silk? I think it looks wonderful the way it is 

LOVE your wheels too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Callie, sorry I havn`t gotten back to you about your yarn. You could make just about anything you wanted with your fiber, it is very crimpy so you could make a very nice bulky yarn or a worsted yarn. You will like what ever you have done, batts will be nice also for spinning later. Come over to Mullers Lane Farm homesteading weekend, the gals have fun with the fiber that weekend. You would learn alot from all the experts that will be there. > Always Marc


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

thank you 
i'm still not sure but i think i will leave the tunis as is and keep the natural color. 
i need to find a way to get the green a bit more even in the black welsh mountain.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

marc,
I might actually get to do that this year.

Suzanne- there you go being a perfectionist. I would love it if I could just get the yarn to twist up and wind around the bobbin. I love the tunis color!


----------

